# jointing lumber on a table saw



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

many years ago i saw plans for one of these jigs in a wood magazine booklet of various jig plans. very simple. any one have the plans????? i hope!!! thanks


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

google is your friend

http://woodworking.about.com/od/woodworkingplansdesigns/ss/JointerJig.htm


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Not sure which one you are referring to, but there are several out there…

This was in the Woodworkers Journal (aug 2014):
Using Your Table Saw as a Jointer
I believe this is the same thing at the Woodworkers Guild:
Jointing on the Table Saw

This is from Newwoodworker.com:
Table Saw Jointing Jig

Here are some from the tool crib:
7 Table Saw Jointing Jig Plans: Straight Edge, No Jointer

There are more - a quick google will turn up many.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Google Search


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Izzy has an effective jig as well.

Enter: Jointing table saw jig in the search tab on the right yields these results too,

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=017914489645407774653%3Agwwk-zif3wk&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=jointing+table+saw+jig&sa.x=12&sa.y=14

HTH


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Just do a google search and you'll find several videos on this. There's several ways to get a straight edge, but there is one that works like an actual jointer.

The gist if it is you build a sacrificial fence and then apply some thin material (like Formica laminate) to the fence such that the laminate comes just to the center of the blade. So front half of fence is just normal, and then the back half has the laminated on it.

You then raise the blade to cut into the fence such that the side of the blade away from the fence is flush with the laminate (outfeed side). Each pass removes an amount equal to the thickness of the laminate.

Some examples:











I've not done this, and prefer to simply attach a straight edge to the board. Sometimes I use a clamp on guide, often used with circular saws, or screws the board to be jointed to a know straight board. This works well for long boards. I've done 8 footers this way.

Using a straight edge example:






I've seen some handy looking sleds for doing the same thing. These are designed to clamp the board to be cut and are for shorter cuts. This also works for making tapered cuts.

Some sled examples:











No plans as such, but these examples should get you going in the right direction.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

"i saw plans for one of these jigs in a wood magazine booklet"' wiser1934
Oh let me retort Hotbyte
Think OP was asking if anyone had plans…so, yes, pull it out and share.Hotbyte
As I said Hotbyte, What plans what jig?


> ?


?


> ?


?? Oh let me guess?


> ?


?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You can definitely edge joint a board on a TS, but it's important to note that the TS sleds/jigs typically only treat the edge of the board, not the face. If the face isn't flat, the edge won't necessarily be consistently 90° to the face.


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

I was just researching the same thing today and found this plan. I haven't built this jig yet so let me know how it works out for you if you build it.

http://download.plansnow.com/plansnow-tablesaw-jointing.pdf


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> You can definitely edge joint a board on a TS, but it s important to note that the TS sleds/jigs typically only treat the edge of the board, not the face. If the face isn t flat, the edge won t necessarily be consistently 90° to the face.
> 
> - knotscott


+1
The first step in milling stock is the flatten a face, then do an edge. 
After looking at the plans, ideas and videos I'm happy I got a jointer a long time ago.


----------



## NorthernExposure (Jun 5, 2016)

As a brand new woodworker with zero dollars the very first jig I built was the edge jointer Izzy Swan has on his youtube channel.
VERY simple to build and works Great.
But if you got a few bucks I do think one with clamps would be a bit faster.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

When a piece is so irregular or still has bark attached, I would not consider that a job for a jointer. The object is to create a straight edge; then flip and run it straight side against the fence for a parallel edge piece. I don't know how this is called, but jointing is not the name.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Straight line ripping?


----------

